
Is the social graph Web 3.0? - nickb
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/11/is_the_social_g.php
======
michaelneale
There is more to the web then social. XXX "graph" may be web 3.0 (trying to
not say semantic web) but it won't just be social.

